# Timbre not harmony, melody, rhythm



## chee_zee (Aug 16, 2010)

I've always been obsessed with the color of instruments. Ever since I started writing I had a color associated with each instrument. Been memorizing the spectrotone chart with elaborative encoding techniques lately, and I've found a lot of my own personal associations are exactly the same! Anyway, figured I'd make a thread for music that is focused on timbrel listening

Henri Dutilleux is one of, if not my most, favorite modern composers of nontonal music (mitsuda, shawn lane, and reuben kee being my favorite tonal of the modern day). Here is a work of timbrel wonderousness based on the starry night of van gogh. notice the lack of violins!










One of my favorite genres of music is Japanese gagaku. Everything about it is designed for nonfusion, so enjoy the timbres:










And of course shakuhachi, if you dont mind my plug


----------



## chee_zee (Aug 16, 2010)

one of the french spectralists, murail. will post grisey later


----------

